# Its back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## BassAddict (Nov 19, 2009)

I love these things, so when i saw the sign when I was out and about today, I called lynn and told her dinner plans were changed. Ill usually try to hit mcdonalds every other week and get the double till they leave in febuary


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 19, 2009)

I hardly ever see those around here.....McRibs are awesome! :mrgreen:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 19, 2009)

Heck yeah!!

I saw a big billboard a couple of nights ago proclaiming their arrival but I forgot all about it last night when I was on the prowl for fast food. #-o #-o #-o 

McRib's rock!


----------



## Bubba (Nov 19, 2009)

MMMM....May know what i'm gonna have for lunch tomorrow! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Nov 19, 2009)

oh god you guys are insane. I would rather starve to death than eat one of those. I saw a buddy hurl his liver nad kidneys out after eating 2 of those. :LOL2:


----------



## jigster60 (Nov 19, 2009)

=D> =D> you betcha gotta have my McRib's fix....JIGGY :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 20, 2009)

Jim said:


> oh god you guys are insane. I would rather starve to death than eat one of those. I saw a buddy hurl his liver nad kidneys out after eating 2 of those. :LOL2:




I woudl have eaten the liver and nads before i ate anything from McDonalds


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 20, 2009)

the mcrib _is_ liver and nads.... :LOL2:


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 21, 2009)

Jim said:


> oh god you guys are insane. I would rather starve to death than eat one of those. I saw a buddy hurl his liver nad kidneys out after eating 2 of those. :LOL2:




been there and done that on the wraps :roll: I refuse to eat at LongJohn Silvers :shock: They hold the record of the most food poisening to me =D> 

I love some Chineese tho =P~


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2011)

Bassaddict is throwing a party this weekend! :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2011)

This post is almost 2 years old to the day. :LOL2:


----------



## LonLB (Nov 10, 2011)

it blows my mind that someone not only does not hate them, but loves them, and makes a point to eat them....On purpose....


----------



## JeffChastain (Nov 10, 2011)

Those things are most assuredly bad for your overall health, not to mention your guts. But, they sure do satisfy my craving for a heart attack!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 10, 2011)

MCRIB [-X there should be a law against them. They surely are not ribs. Does anyone even know what they are???????


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 10, 2011)

McMuddbutt.. 

I cant eat those things, the tear me up through and through..


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2011)

fool4fish1226 said:


> MCRIB [-X there should be a law against them. They surely are not ribs. Does anyone even know what they are???????




Taken from another site:

_*YUMMM irradiated ammonia ecoli beef*_


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 10, 2011)

heaven on a bun! Due to budget issues sadly I have so far resisted the urge for my favorite yearly treat

I do suspect in the coming weeks I will have the opportunity to indulge :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 10, 2011)

Check the site listed below very interesting



https://foodfacts.info/mcrib/


----------



## Codeman (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL Way I see it eating a few of these belly bombs while they are available is no worse than you guys that choose to smoke and or drink. Ever think maybe there is a reason why they only sell them for a short time every year.? 

Mmmmmmm that saucy goodness. =D>


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 10, 2011)

Codeman said:


> LOL Way I see it eating a few of these belly bombs while they are available is no worse than you guys that choose to smoke and or drink. Ever think maybe there is a reason why they only sell them for a short time every year.?
> 
> Mmmmmmm that saucy goodness. =D>




it's a huge conspiracy, they only sell it a few months a year to help pad the boneless pork industry during their slow months! and fool4fish that link does nothing but feed the beast I'M STARVING!!!


----------



## Codeman (Nov 10, 2011)

Boneless pig farmers of America. :wink: 

https://youtu.be/k9Z06aq7fyg


----------



## LonLB (Nov 10, 2011)

Codeman said:


> LOL Way I see it eating a few of these belly bombs while they are available is no worse than you guys that choose to smoke and or drink. Ever think maybe there is a reason why they only sell them for a short time every year.?
> 
> Mmmmmmm that saucy goodness. =D>




Don't get me wrong. I don't find it gross because of it's "nutritional content". It's gross because the taste is just gross....

I will say though that if it were "browned" on the burger grills, and then the onions and pickles were left off, it would be OK. But I'm not paying that much $$ for a sandwich that needs work, just to be OK.

One of these days though, I'm going to order a triple whopper. It's going to have to be the right time, and right day, because I can't consciously make a decision to be that much of a lard a**


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2011)

LonLB said:


> One of these days though, I'm going to order a triple whopper. It's going to have to be the right time, and right day, because I can't consciously make a decision to be that much of a lard a**



WITH cheese! :LOL2:


----------



## LonLB (Nov 10, 2011)

Jim said:


> LonLB said:
> 
> 
> > One of these days though, I'm going to order a triple whopper. It's going to have to be the right time, and right day, because I can't consciously make a decision to be that much of a lard a**
> ...




AND Bacon.


----------



## gillhunter (Nov 10, 2011)

Now here's some brave guys. :LOL2: 

If I tried that this would be the result  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQHIRMPkoDA&feature=related


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 10, 2011)

Codeman said:


> Boneless pig farmers of America. :wink:
> 
> https://youtu.be/k9Z06aq7fyg



LMAO!! See if its on the interweb its gotta be true


----------



## fender66 (Nov 10, 2011)

I've eaten a lot worse and survived.....for sure!

Might have to give this a try again. It's been years since I've had one.


----------



## dav1055 (Nov 12, 2011)

fool4fish1226 said:


> MCRIB [-X there should be a law against them. They surely are not ribs. Does anyone even know what they are???????




fool4fish read this if ya dare...................... :shock: https://consumerist.com/2011/11/whats-a-mcrib-made-of.html


----------



## fender66 (Nov 13, 2011)

dav1055 said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> > MCRIB [-X there should be a law against them. They surely are not ribs. Does anyone even know what they are???????
> ...



Now I'm grossed out! :shock:


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll eat just about anything, especially if it's bad for me. I draw the line here, though, had 1 bite of one when they first came out years ago, that was it.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 14, 2011)

dav1055 said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> > MCRIB [-X there should be a law against them. They surely are not ribs. Does anyone even know what they are???????
> ...




I know some people will eat anything but for me I like know what it is that I am putting in my mouth. Well I now know what a McRib really is and I stand my ground!!! None for me thanks


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 14, 2011)

fender66 said:


> I've eaten a lot worse and survived.....for sure!
> 
> Might have to give this a try again. It's been years since I've had one.



Still planning on trying it Chris? If so we need a full review with pictures!!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 19, 2011)

Traditional birthday dinner, this year i opted out of the fries and coke which are empty calories in my opinion.





15 minutes later




Not going for the fries and coke really paid off and kept me from that "ugggh im never eating that again" feeling. I definitely think I could have eaten 1 or 2 more if I was in a eating competition!


----------



## fender66 (Nov 20, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Traditional birthday dinner, this year i opted out of the fries and coke which are empty calories in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> ...



You're gonna need this today!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 20, 2011)

fender66 said:


> You're gonna need this today!



LOL one can only hope!


----------

